# Painted or galvanized wheels for fresh water?



## safetyfast (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm getting ready to buy new wheels and tires. Galvanized are just a few dollars more. Any advantage to galvanized for fresh water? I think paint looks better, but I'll go for function over form.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Galvanized will last forever in fresh water use, and they last for several years in salt water. Down here on the coast, painted wheels don't last long at all, which is why most of us run galvanized wheels. You could always paint them to match trailer color.


----------



## safetyfast (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks PSG-1


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't think there is any real advantage to them for freshwater use.


----------



## Johnny (Jul 22, 2015)

Strictly for cosmetics, if you do.

Like some of you girls that want your boat painted pretty
then, the trailer to match the boat
then, the wheels to match the trailer
Then, your truck - - - - - - - 

yada yada yada yada ( you know who you are )


----------



## safetyfast (Jul 22, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> Strictly for cosmetics, if you do.
> 
> Like some of you girls that want your boat painted pretty
> then, the trailer to match the boat
> ...


My truck is too old and ugly to worry about all that stuff.


----------



## Kismet (Jul 22, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> Strictly for cosmetics, if you do.
> 
> Like some of you girls that want your boat painted pretty
> then, the trailer to match the boat
> ...




Johnny?

Don't hate us because we're pretty. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jethro (Aug 10, 2015)

My tires never see salt and the painted ones looked like crap before the rubber wore out. I'll never buy painted again. Although you can certainly touch them up when they start to peel I guess. The cost difference is too slight to not buy galvanized.


----------



## Johnny (Aug 10, 2015)

Jethro, you are correct...... it seems like the powder coat on the
white wagon wheel type trailer wheels is just too hard for the cheap
metal rims that expands/contracts with the temps. Making the paint crack and peel.
and once it starts, it is nonstopable.
I need two new wheels and will go to walmart to get new galvanized ones
and paint them to match the trailer. IMO, it will be worth the price diff in the long run.


----------



## safetyfast (Aug 12, 2015)

I bought the galvanized wheels with 13" radials online for $70 each. Happy so far.


----------



## Bob Landry (Dec 20, 2015)

I found some good looking alloy rims online for $62 each.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 21, 2015)

Bob Landry said:


> I found some good looking alloy rims online for $62 each.


Pictures.


----------



## turbotodd (Feb 6, 2016)

Freshwater use, galv is not really needed unless your waterways are real alkaline or acidic. Not common. 

The biggest problem with most standard painted rims is that most of the factory trailer rims are built as cheaply as absolutely possible. They build them quickly and cheaply with little regard to longevity. (A.K.A "Chinese). Just look at them. Very few of them are even balanced. Most of them are junk. The paint is not real good, and of course they rust in a few years. Aluminum rims will solve that. Or powder-coated steel rims.

Off topic, but I believe in balancing them. Especially the little 4.80 and 5.30x8 and x12 tires. Those little 8" tires are turning some serious RPM when cruising down the freeway at 70mph. Mine are ST 13". When I bought it, it had a shake. Took it to the tire shop and had them balance them. They acted like I was nuts saying nobody balances trailer tires. Made a big difference in how the trailer pulls on the highway.

Something else people don't think about is speed. ST rated trailer tires (example ST175/80D13) only have a 62mph speed rating but I see people pulling them on the freeways at 80+, and often times on very little inflation pressure, we get them at the shop with 10-15 psi frequently. Then they're wondering why they only got 1000 miles out of them...


----------

